# Persian: پسندیدہ تر آمد



## Jamshed Aslam

آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی
(گنجور » سعدی » گلستان » باب اول در سیرت پادشاهان » حکایت شمارهٔ ۱)

Would this sentence be used in modern Persian in the same way?

For example, the saying "قطرہ قطرہ جمع گردد وانگھی دریا شود" would become the following in modern Persian:

قطرہ قطرہ جمع می گردد وانگھی دریا می شود

Similarly, what would  آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی become in modern Persian?


----------



## truce

Jamshed Aslam said:


> آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی
> (گنجور » سعدی » گلستان » باب اول در سیرت پادشاهان » حکایت شمارهٔ ۱)
> 
> Would this sentence be used in modern Persian in the same way?
> 
> For example, the saying "قطرہ قطرہ جمع گردد وانگھی دریا شود" would become the following in modern Persian:
> 
> قطرہ قطرہ جمع می گردد وانگھی دریا می شود
> 
> Similarly, what would  آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی become in modern Persian?


"قطره قطره جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود" is a proverb in Farsi and is being used with this structure and never changes to قطرہ قطرہ جمع می گردد وانگھی دریا می شود
And "آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی" is not a proverb and neither is it an idiom and is not being used in daily conversations and common texts.


----------



## Jamshed Aslam

Thank you. So how would you say "آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی" in modern Persian? What changes would you make?


----------



## truce

Jamshed Aslam said:


> Thank you. So how would you say "آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی" in modern Persian? What changes would you make?


We do not say some thing like this Farsi. If I render it to simple Farsi it can be:
دروغ او از راستی که تو گفتی برای من پسندیده تر است


----------



## James Bates

pasandidan means "to approve", right?
pasandide would mean "approved" and pasandidetar would mean "more approved". Am I correct?


----------



## truce

James Bates said:


> pasandidan means "to approve", right?
> pasandide would mean "approved" and pasandidetar would mean "more approved". Am I correct?


پسندیده is adjective and it means "acceptable"


----------



## Moon boy

In modern Persian you use it too. For example: tadbirash maraa pasandide aamad (I was pleased with his plan.)


----------



## PersoLatin

Jamshed Aslam said:


> For example, the saying "قطرہ قطرہ جمع گردد وانگھی دریا شود" would become the following in modern Persian:
> 
> قطرہ قطرہ جمع می گردد وانگھی دریا می شود



You certainly can say it modern Persian, I'm sure, at the time, the author & his contemporaries didn't speak in this way, equally, nor did Shakespeare & his contemporaries, speak Shakespearean all the time.

يك دفعه دريا ميشه (مى شود) اگر قطره قطره جمع بشه
بشه = بشود
Or
اگر قطره قطره جمع شود آنگاه/ناگهان دريا مى شود
Or
قطرہ قطرہ جمع گردد وانگھی دریا می شود


----------



## soheil1

truce said:


> We do not say some thing like this Farsi. If I render it to simple Farsi it can be:
> دروغ او از راستی که تو گفتی برای من پسندیده تر است


من کلا پسند نمیکنم
میگیم خوشم اومد ازش


----------



## colognial

Jamshed Aslam said:


> "قطرہ قطرہ جمع گردد وانگھی دریا شود" would become the following in modern Persian: قطرہ قطرہ جمع می گردد وانگھی دریا می شود


 Or, جمع خواهد شد و دریا خواهد شد


----------



## soheil1

Just imagine a modern Persian speaker come tell you
وانگهی....how funny


----------



## colognial

soheil1 said:


> Just imagine a modern Persian speaker come tell you
> وانگهی....how funny



Funny or beyond imagination as this may sound, the word is still used in day-to-day speech by ordinary people. 

Its use is not very common, I'll give you that, soheil1. However, وانگهی is, I suppose, one of those quaint little words that continue to feel modern and are cherished and preserved in the immediate vocabulary of some of us.


----------



## Derakhshan

Moon boy said:


> In modern Persian you use it too. For example: tadbirash maraa pasandide aamad (I was pleased with his plan.)


مرا here is an indirect object marked with را, which in modern Persian only marks direct objects, so this technically wouldn't be viable. That's why one of the posters here suggested برای من پسندیده است.

Building on my post here, we should be able to reform this expression as: پسندیده ام آمد. And we find that a similar expression still exists and is used: پسندم شد.


soheil1 said:


> من کلا پسند نمیکنم
> میگیم خوشم اومد ازش


Is پسندم شد not used fairly commonly?


----------



## gulab jamun

Doesn’t pasandidan mean "to like" rather than "to approve"?


----------



## Derakhshan

The meanings are close. It means "approve" in the sense of "to meet something with approval", not as in "approve of a law".

مرا پسندیده آمد = it met my approval, I liked it.

In Modern Persian: پسندیدم, or پسندش کردم or پسندم شد (latter may be dialectal, not sure) mean the same thing.


----------



## PersoLatin

gulab jamun said:


> Doesn’t pasandidan mean "to like" rather than "to approve"?


پسندیدن/pasandidan has an element of preference in it, so 'to prefer something liked'.

من اینرا دوست دارم/من ‏از ‏این ‏خوشم ‏میاید/I like this
من ‏این را ‏می‌پسندم‏/I prefer this (because I like the colour, taste, sound etc.)


----------



## Qureshpor

gulab jamun said:


> Doesn’t pasandidan mean "to like" rather than "to approve"?


Approving something or someone is the same as liking something or someone.

آن دروغ وی پسندیده تر آمد مرا زین راست که تو گفتی

That lie of his was more to my liking than this truth that you uttered.


----------

